# Dual Gate Shifter question



## par4n1 (Jan 28, 2010)

After searching I ask: Will the 1967 Hurst Dual Gate Shifter from PY work in my 1968 console? Is the only difference the grain pattern of the top plate?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

par4n1 said:


> After searching I ask: Will the 1967 Hurst Dual Gate Shifter from PY work in my 1968 console? Is the only difference the grain pattern of the top plate?


No. The 67 and 68 shifters are different, and not interchangable.


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

The brackets that mount the shifter to the trans tunnel are different. The way it fits into the console is too.


----------



## MO Goat (Apr 7, 2011)

On a similar note, what's the easiest way to remove the actual shift lever on a dual gate so it can be rechromed? I tried using a punch and hammer on the pin at the bottom, but it didn't budge and I can't see a pin or anything holding it in.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

I seem to remember there was a clip and it slid right out? Could be wrong or maybe yours is frozen. Wanted to chrome mine but it was big$ because of the lettering. I'll chrome down the road


----------



## TK69tempest (Feb 28, 2011)

I tried everything I could think of to remove the lever in mine with no luck. The pin seemed have some "spring like" resistance, but I could not figure out how to remove it. I didn't want to get too forceful because I was afraid of damaging it without being able to get replacement parts.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

On a 67 shifter...there is a "C" clip that pulls off. THEN you pull the spring off the lever, and lift the lever up off the lower pin to remove...


----------

